# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tạo combobox động trong VB.NET

## tuongts

mình còn 1 vấn đề cần hỏi các bạn
mình muốn tạo combobox động cụ thể như sau.
Trên form của mình có 1 combobox, tạm gọi là combobox1. và khi người dùng phát sinh sự kiện textchanged thì form sẽ tạo combobox2, tương tự khi khi có sự kiện textchanged ở combobox2 thì phát sinh combobox3. cứ như vậy cho tới khi người dùng ko phát sinh sự kiện textchanged nữa thì thôi. 
mình mới học nên còn gà mong các bạn chỉ giúp.thanks

----------


## anhvan

ko ai giup mình sao?

----------


## kenhanhnong

khôg biết you hỏi trong Form hay web nữa.
trong application thì bắt sự kiện TextChanged của nó thôi và new 1 cái combox khác chứ có gì đâu.
Dim ComboBox2 As New System.Windows.Forms.ComboBox
ComboBox2.FormattingEnabled = True
ComboBox2.Location = New System.Drawing.Point(90, 50)
ComboBox2.Name = "ComboBox2"
ComboBox2.Size = New System.Drawing.Size(121, 20)
ComboBox2.TabIndex = 0
Me.Controls.Add(ComboBox2)

----------

